# replacing carport supports with 4x4 pt posts



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

post achors. there are different types, so ask which one is acceptable.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

so that's it? obviously drill into the concrete and secure the anchor and then secure to post, right? thanks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, there are some models that raise the post up off the cement to keep it away from water.

Like I said, ask the inspector which one he/she reccomends you use.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

I will, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it's the one that's off the ground a bit. what does that one look like?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think it's the one that's off the ground a bit. what does that one look like?


 
Looks like this:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*post anchors - top*

I now have to anchor the top of all of my screen porch posts. what's the cheapest, easiest to install product to use for this. I have an existing roof structure...it's a carport.


----------

